
Announcing the Unicode Standard, Version 11.0 - ad_hominem
http://blog.unicode.org/2018/06/announcing-unicode-standard-version-110.html
======
NKosmatos
Oh dear god, even more emojis :-( Any opinions on which is harder in any kind
of software, properly supporting all Unicode characters or correctly handling
floating point numbers? I guess both :-)

